# book smart plug in



## harry (Nov 18, 2011)

I have created a folder on the publishing manager  to export photos directly to  book smart folder . It says to drag and drop your photos directly to this folder .However Lightroom won't allow this ? 

Harry :hm:


----------



## clee01l (Nov 18, 2011)

Harry, Welcome to the forum.    Which Publishing Manager Plugin  are you using? It sounds like you are using the Hard Drive Publishing manager to create a destination folder on your hard Drive.

Publishing Service "folders" are Collections  just like those in the Collection Panel.   The only big difference is the Publishing Service Collections have an export and a destination (the destination could be a photo album on the web too.) 

Like Collections in the Collections Panel, there two types of collections:  Static Collections and "Smart Collections".   In the Hard Drive Publish Service the equivalent would be Published Folder and Smart Folder.  A Published Folder is a Static Collection and you determine which images are members of it by "Drag and Drop"  Smart Collections and Smart Folder contents are determined by conditions. If an image characteristics meets the conditions then it is assigned to the Smart Collection or Smart Folder.
Smart Collections and Smart Folders use criteria to determine which images are included. The criteria can be simple  like {Label Color}{is}{red} or quite complex  like this one that I use to add recent images to my AppleTV  recent Album:
{Label Color}{is}{purple}
{Capture Date}{is in the last}{21}{days}
{Keywords}{contains}{@AppleTV}

So, if you created a Smart Folder you need to click on the folder name in the Publish Services Panel and choose {Edit Publish Services Smart Folder...} to give it criteria to allow LR to automatically populate the Folder. Or delete this Smart Folder and replace it with a Static Publish Folder so that you can add images via "Drag and Drop"


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 18, 2011)

But also remember that when you do the 'drag and drop' you have to drag from inside the image itself, *not* the frame surrounding it.


----------

